# snake eats deer



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

http://staugustine.com/news/2011-11-01#1


it has pics looks crazy


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

X2...WOW!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Holy Deer!!! They are getting bad down there


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats amazing how they eat things like that


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Scary


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

The Deer Hunter........starring the Python as Charlie Sheen!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol^^ that is crazy how you see the dear in there. That snakes mouth had to ope so big to swallow that doe whole.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad we don't have those in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, you know some of us ride here...thought the gators were bad enough...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Man...that's hard to swallow.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

One of the reasons I like livining in Maine.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got to be a little bit more mean than everything out there lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear Grylls vs. Python............Who would eat who?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats a big SOB for sure! I think my lil .22lr pistol that I carry in my pocket for snakes would just make him mad.
If you search on YouTube theres some vids of big snakes eating alligators and I seem to remember one of a snake vs tiger for some reason....maybe its croc vs tiger, not sure.


----------

